# Future of Filters is here



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Fluval is getting ready to release their new STATE OF THE ART filteration system, im most impressed with it! 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/general.cfm?gid=941&c=3578


Soon filters prolly email you or txt you when something is wrong with the water!


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

idk.. doesn't seem much of a revolution imo. Yeah it looks nice but the functionality isn't all that impressive. Now if they made that filter Wi-Fi capable and linked it to your computer. Threw some Ph, O2, Co2, Ammon, No2, No3, Hardness sensors in as well as what they already have. + made it so that way it can call your cellphone and let you adjust the lvls remotely. Then i would say it's a revolutionary leap. Aside from that it just looks very bling.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yea, but in a big aquarium with these canister filters, it's diffcult to see flow restriction from the outtubes. Something that alerts you to it is big help. Its a small step but a step i havent seen other filter makers, make. 

I agree, when filter's begin reading on LCD screens the PH, Ammonia, levels, etc. Man that would be awesome!


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

There is already that for reef tanks.

http://www.digitalaquatics.com/saltwater/RKE

read up, it works really awesome. a lot of people in Boston Reefers use it, and it can actually alert you via iphone application if there is something wrong with your tanks. Coming soon for freshwater.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well...it just might be a great thing for all of the computer wizards that keep fish..it will be cheaper and easier for them to fix when the microprocessor blows..
this is going to be a very expensive filter to start with..which means it eliminates the majority of american hobbyists out of the market for them.or maybe the manufacturers have the same attitude as the companies that make alchoholic beverages.....
we don't care if your babies starve and have to sleep in the streets...buy our stuff.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lohachata said:


> we don't care if your babies starve and have to sleep in the streets...buy our stuff



I think that's the motto for Reef Keepers :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

